# Is my start up kit OK?



## FixItDuck

Hi all
Getting into this hobby.
I thought a metal slingshot is the way to go.
This is my new slingshot. Just need to wait a month for it to arrive!
http://s.aliexpress.com/Yv6nMBV7

Also got these ball bearings
100pcs/lot 4mm Dia 
http://s.aliexpress.com/iQFZNzQR

Do I need anything else?


----------



## treefork

You will need much heavier ammo to match those bands . 5/8 inch marbles might work . Otherwise you will experience hand slap and short band life . Extra band set , a pair of safety glasses and a home made catch box will be needed .

The band set doesn't need to be three strands to get maximum power so you can order some standard pouches and tubing and make your own band sets . Two strands will work better .


----------



## CornDawg

Do you have one of these?










I understand some of those $16 metal frames can be pretty iffy on steel quality.


----------



## FixItDuck

I hear you .
OK bands first should I use flats or stick to tubes. As in what should I get a spare of?
Maybe both.
You suggest that the bands are too much for the 4mm bb. Maybe I could get thinner tubes? Or like you said heavier ammo

Iffy steel. I don't like the sound of that


----------



## twang

I have something like that.hard to pull,so I use some looped bands on it. but it will take single strand also. the 4mm balls might be a bit small.try 9.5/10mm. also the 4mm might be fiddly. prolly can use to put in the tubes at the ends as stoppers/fixers.

Oh and get some ,say 5 super magnets with the hole in the middles.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5pcs-N50-Strong-Ring-Round-Magnets-15x-3mm-Rare-Earth-Neodymium-with-4mm-Hole-/321824225104?hash=item4aee37f750:g:b~oAAOSw~gRVwbuO

like these.put on a string around your neck for steel ammo

that 4mm steel is cheap enough tho.


----------



## FixItDuck

Damn I ordered 300 4mm bb


----------



## brucered

I know next to nothing about slingshots and bands yet, but when it comes to other interests, I avoid AliExpress at all costs.

I have an interest in traditional wet shaving and they sell some supplies. Everything I've seen from them is junk.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## FixItDuck

I know about the low quality issues with ALI express. That aside.
Is this OK
8mm ballsBearing Ball Steel Ball Diameter 8mm Smooth Surface 100pcs Slingshot ammunition
http://s.aliexpress.com/QnEFBNVb


----------



## FixItDuck

So you suggest to make a magnetic necklace to hold the ballbearings.

OK getting these next:

New N52 Super Strong Round Hole Magnets 20mm X 5mm Rare Earth Neodymium magnet
http://s.aliexpress.com/a226r6b2
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## brucered

Is there any reason you have to buy from AliExpress when there are many trustworthy vendors? I'd really be worried about them with my payment info.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## twang

FixItDuck said:


> So you suggest to make a magnetic necklace to hold the ballbearings.
> 
> OK getting these next:
> 
> New N52 Super Strong Round Hole Magnets 20mm X 5mm Rare Earth Neodymium magnet
> http://s.aliexpress.com/a226r6b2
> (from AliExpress Android)


you only get 1 with that.


----------



## FixItDuck

Thanks twang. I'll get the eBay one then.
Next question the spare tubes. What size do I get?


----------



## FixItDuck

1842 X 2meters?
1.8x4.2mm Natural Latex Rubber Surgical Band Tube Tubing Elastic 2M Outdoor 1842
http://s.aliexpress.com/bU3mU3AF


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Try a single strand of 2040 with at least 3/8 steel, though I would prefer 3/8 lead. When you can consistently hit a beer can at 10 meters with that combo, you might look at more rubber and heavier ammo.


----------



## twang

8mm ebay uk

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-x-8mm-ballbearings-Pocket-Shot-ammo-catapult-ammo-slingshot-/191762400334?hash=item2ca5ee044e:g:xQQAAOSwHPlWdCiO

price?

also try getting a fork shaped branch (free) some sand paper and a knife/chisle.saw.drill.

and make one.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

CornDawg said:


> Do you have one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand some of those $16 metal frames can be pretty iffy on steel quality.


As CornDawg said, do you have one of these? You should really think about getting one. 15 bucks, no brand, and on AliExpress? Likely some cheap knockoff Zinker. I wouldn't pull back on those bands once without some seriously hardcore facial protection and a nice thick leather glove. Even looking at the images on the site you can see how rough it is.

Should have asked for advice here before buying, I don't think a single person on this forum would have suggested that.


----------



## NaturalFork

Should be ok to start with. Too bad you need to wait a MONTH!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I have to disagree with that "OK to start with". Way too much rubber, the pull will be atrocious, and 4mm is too small for any slingshot.


----------



## Resigned User

A great spam pro Ali.... 
My 2 cents

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork

Henry in Panama said:


> I have to disagree with that "OK to start with". Way too much rubber, the pull will be atrocious, and 4mm is too small for any slingshot.


I should have elaborated. I agree. Too much rubber. But that is the type of frame where you can shoot single tubes if desired. 4mm is not too small. A lot of us shoot .177 cal bbs .. but I also would agree it isn't the ideal ammo size.


----------



## GrimyReaper

I'd tend to agree with the people that are concerned with the safety of this, some of the cheaper Chinese catties are shocking when it comes to strength although admittedly they usually inhabit an even cheaper price bracket (believe it or not) and are advertised as steel when they definitely aren't.

Gamekeeper John isn't a small guy but I was a bit shocked at the ease with which he pulled apart some cheap ebay frames, do yourself a favour mate and when this arrives thread some paracord or similar through it and give it a few series of your strongest pulls, well away from your face. It may well be strong but checking it isn't a bad plan.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

That's one techey shooter! I haven't seen this model. Looks a bit involved with three tubes but you can reduce that of course by just mounting the number of tubes you want to use. That wrist brace... I like braced frames and non braced frames too...but I find that sort of brace hurts my arm (radius bone) so I put some pipe insulation foam tube over the skimpy pad (I have a Tru Mark with similar brace/pad arrangement) to give me more comfort yet. You can also cut a piece of PVC pipe section, say 4 inches long, cut a piece about 3/4 inch out of it down the middle length wise, snap it over your wrist and wear it like an arm bracelet to make the brace yet more comfortable by dispersing the force over a broad area. Personally I like the Marksman style arm brace the best of all makes.

I made some magnetic ammo dispensers using disk ceramic magnets with a hole in the center...link provided here. I found that the rare earth magnets are too strong and don't release the steel ammo easily especially if my hands were cold...I really had to yank it hard and a belt ammo pouch would have been better, so I tried cheap ceramic disk magnets from Radio Shack and they worked much better. Speaker magnets are ceramic magnets and I use them also. I took apart a junked microwave and salvaged the two ceramic large disk magnets, worked great also. You can just run a cord through the hole of a disk magnet and dangle it off your neck or belt too. The magnet is strong enough not to lose ammo yet weak enough to easily pick off an individual ammo.

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/24667-magnetic-belt-ammo-accessory-view4/

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/24666-magnetic-belt-ammo-accessory-view3/

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/24736-14-rd-hunting-and-carry-holder/

As to the safety of this, I wouldn't worry much about it. If you are concerned, then just try to break a fork with your hands. If it breaks, you've saved your face or eye. If not, you're good to go. The advise given by the poster above to use paracord to test the frame (well away from your face or "parts") is an excellent idea.

I find in buying many Chinese manufactured items from cutlery to tools to whatever, that quality varies from excellent to absolutely poor. Some of 'em are quality oriented while others are just scams and as dishonestly schlock as you can get.


----------



## grappo73

Tell us how this SS works when you get it!!! Have fun


----------



## FixItDuck

I sure will. It's probably still in Chinese air space.
Guys thanks for the help , health and safety warnings.
I'll check the strength of the metal when it arrives.
I did spot the cheaper ones. This one by Chinese standards is a mid price slingshot.
I am hoping the chunkiness of design will make it stronger. Even if the metal has micro fractures.
I will start with less tubes and maybe convert it to bands. I'll bring up the bands I found in another thread.

While I wait for this stuff to arrive , I have devised a dastardly plan.
Someone suggested I make a poverty sling shot from shrubs.I will do something like that , just not that.
I plan to make a starship. I have acquired a few crippled contacts whom have had their morbidities cured and no longer need their crutches.
So a crutch based star ship, not to be confused with a crutchless starship.again another tread topic sneaky peek.
Over and out


----------



## GrimyReaper

Yeah I think it will be fine but some look fine and aren't, this is fun but I'd imagine there are better ways to lose an eye, just worth checking is all, as has been said, have fun


----------



## Skook

That three tube setup was a surprise to me! I bought a set of three of these "cheap" slingshots over a year ago. I'm still shooting the same set of tubes and the frame is holding up fine once I duct taped the plastic back on : ) 
The 3 tubes seem to shoot almost as strong as double theraband gold. 
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## FixItDuck

Super cool. Yours looks like the super budget 3 dollar model.
It gives me hope for my 15 dollar model.


----------



## FixItDuck

The Chinese all singing metal sling shot arrived . it is very impressive. Far superior to anything I would make myself from twigs.
There is no chance this will brake.
I am a novice to all this bit it seems like I got a lot for my money.
I only added 4 of the optional 6 bands following your advice.
It has a super shiny finish to boot.


----------



## FixItDuck

Damn dman .. The chinese sling shot is not stainless steel.

It is made of zinc alloy.
Damn.

I can't bend the arms by hand. It must be related to the chunkiness of the cast.

I plan to upgrade to a real metal slingshot next or maybe a plastic rambone.

Here is what I did to facilitate some bands, my take on Chinese gypsy tabs.


----------



## Viper010

If you really tried to break it with all your might (with your bare hands) and it didn't flex or break I personally think you won't break it shooting, either. Just my personal take on things, no guarantees of course, I haven't even touched the thing so I'm guessing here... But I think you're good to go.

Using appropriate eye protection is always wise, with any slingshot.

I like what you did there with the Chinese tube Gypsy tabs!


----------

